# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] Buying FFXIV Gil Highest rates,Instant payment(PP,Skrill,WU,WMZ)

## OtrockG

Buying FFXIV Gil Highest rates,Looking for regular suppliers.

*We need suppliers on all EU / NA data-centr.

I’m not just another scammer, which are enough here, part transfer is possible, write and discuss.

Don't waste your time trying to find buyer by yourself. Contact me and I will do all the work for you at the best price.*

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Payment instantly,a wide selection of payment options:

*- PayPal** : ✓*
*- WebMoney** : ✓*
*- Skrill** : ✓*
*- Bitcoin** : ✓*
*- Western Union** : ✓*

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Only safe trade.
Choose us and you will receive the highest price for your gold.
Long - term partnership.
Possible trade in parts, if you're worried (as you like).*

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Work 24/7 write at any convenient time.

⇒ *Add Skype* 

Discord :  rgeker#2272

----------

